# Beyblades?



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

Beyblade is a game with these battling tops that are made of metal,they each have there own customizable parts you can change to make combos.there names are after constelations(bad spelling).I think it is a good hobby,plus there fun to watchXD(i sound like im advertising)


----------



## ACKid9 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've heard of them, haven't got any though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

LET IT
RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP

they're about the same as trading card games, or bakugan, i guess.  shouldn't be taken too seriously, but are a nice hobby/game if you're into that stuff, i guess.

oh the new toys kids are getting.


----------



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

i play when im bord but still its fun


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> LET IT
> RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP
> 
> they're about the same as trading card games, or bakugan, i guess.  shouldn't be taken too seriously, but are a nice hobby/game if you're into that stuff, i guess.
> ...


I had the first generation ones. Clearly better than the crap they're releasing today.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah im looking for dranzer g i love old ones ^-^


----------



## Conor (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember playing with them when I was younger, don't know what happened to them though ;|


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god there's generations of battle tops, now


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yes. Only because in the show, every season has them upgrading their stuff to look and perform differently. Which translates to kids wanting them and companies to produce them.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember when I was younger and I used to have one Beyblade that used to beat all the others, I was the youngest and only girl to have one...Oh how I miss the days when I used to beat people at something that didn't involve Doctor Who...


----------



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

lol yes in our nieghborhood we have 1 girl that plays and like 6 others that want to play


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 15, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> lol yes in our nieghborhood we have 1 girl that plays and like 6 others that want to play


Being the only girl in my old school that played was fun, all the boys thought they could win but no, I had luck on my side. But at my high school all you do at lunch and break is talk, piss off year 7s or, for a lot of girls in my year, chat up Sixth Formers.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember getting in trouble because I set up a tournament where the winner kept the loser's Beyblade.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 15, 2010)

My old school banned them after I left for High School! My brother was annoyed because I had given him all my Beyblades to use to carry on my 'Legacy'.


----------



## ACKid9 (Oct 15, 2010)

^ "The Legacy Lives On" NOT! lolz


----------



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

wow i didnt think anybody would know what they are but people do!yay


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 15, 2010)

ACKid9 said:
			
		

> ^ "The Legacy Lives On" NOT! lolz


My brother thought he would be all famous, but no luck was against him.


----------



## ACKid9 (Oct 15, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> ACKid9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well, I guess luck was on your side, eh?


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 15, 2010)

Beyblades still exist? I thought they died out like 6 years ago :L

I remember I destroyed some kid's beyblade at school... needless to say he wasn't too happy.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 15, 2010)

Loved the old ones, the new ones suck *censored.2.0* though.


----------



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

@L Lawliet do you watch drigergts vid because i saw a person coment on one named L Lawliet(and then some rondom numbers)just asking :/


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 15, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> @L Lawliet do you watch drigergts vid because i saw a person coment on one named L Lawliet(and then some rondom numbers)just asking :/


No, my Youtube username is not L Lawliet.


----------



## williamd (Oct 15, 2010)

oh


----------



## Thunder (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember 'em, i used to have:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This one.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> I remember 'em, i used to have:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This one.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I liked this one a lot., just because it was tall and orange.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember mine. I think it broke though... We would have some intense battles. It was like cock-fighting. We'd bet our lunch money on who we thought was gonna win and a couple of guys would go into the ring with their Beyblade all suped up. I attached spikes and an armor of metal to mine. It won a lot, lost some, until someone had this huge one and it destroyed mine. It was pretty beat up anyways. Fun times.


----------



## PaJami (Oct 15, 2010)

I had old ones and loved them way back when. Saw the new ones at Target a few weeks ago, and bought a set for nostalgia. Taught my brother how to play them xD


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Beyblades still exist? I thought they died out like 6 years ago :L
> 
> I remember I destroyed some kid's beyblade at school... needless to say he wasn't too happy.


Details.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 15, 2010)

i remember collecting them, forget why i stopped collecting. i think i moved on to bionicles 

 of course this was years ago


----------



## Callie (Oct 17, 2010)

I remember my brother and I used to be into them when we were younger. I remember we had this giant plastic battle dome that our cat peed in one time. I remember we had a lot, there were the springey ones and then the normal ones. Our friends would have tournaments and stuff. I thought beyblades died but I guess not.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought they died out until this kid in front of me was playing with one...


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 17, 2010)

seems weird if they are coming back


----------



## Marcus (Oct 18, 2010)

I never used to lose because I had a remote-controlled one where I could push a button and it would keep spinning XD

Oh I won so many stakesy battles that way =P


----------



## williamd (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah its real fun,there bringing back tournements(official ones)and everything


----------



## williamd (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah just throwing this out there,the first beyblade I ever got,got scratched up so bad its got polished(yeah that makes sense).so about a month back,I dropped this beyblade in a puddle,so the metal got all rusted.now some maetal is chipping of and its making it shiny again!^-^


----------

